# Already a Black belt?



## Brmty2002

So am I.


----------



## oftheherd1

Congratulations.  Perhaps you could tell us something about yourself, and your journey.


----------



## JP3

Brmty2002 said:


> So am I.


I'm looking right at your name on the screen and it says White Belt right there. You trying to pull a fast one?


----------



## lklawson

Brmty2002 said:


> So am I.


Mine only cost 99 cents, how much did you pay for yours?


----------



## hoshin1600

YES,  i want my giant life - like karate practice dummy and book for only $1.98.!!!!


----------



## Buka

Welcome to MartialTalk, Brmty2002. 

What kind of Martial Art do you train?


----------



## Danny T

Have a few black belts. One is a very nice leather belt I seldom use. Only for dress up.
One is rather beat up leather I've used for years. It is a single hand release and makes an excellent flexible weapon. Mostly I use a synthetic webbed tactical black belt because of the toys I often carry.
A different belt for different occasions


----------



## Buka

And then, of course....

 

Quite dashing with the pink, no?


----------



## JR 137

lklawson said:


> Mine only cost 99 cents, how much did you pay for yours?


For some people reason, the second to last paragraph in that ad is very similar to a bunch of "all natural male enhancement" products.  I guess it's the confidence thing.


----------



## JR 137




----------



## Headhunter

Yeah sure you are...this thread sounds so believable


----------



## hoshin1600

Buka said:


> And then, of course....
> 
> View attachment 20640
> 
> Quite dashing with the pink, no?



I almost bought some suspenders last fall. That was when I realized that I was beyond being like my dad and I was dressing like my grandfather


----------



## drop bear

Almost.


----------



## JowGaWolf

lklawson said:


> Mine only cost 99 cents, how much did you pay for yours?


I want to see what that karate practice dummy looks like in real life.


----------



## JR 137

JowGaWolf said:


> I want to see what that karate practice dummy looks like in real life.



I was thinking the same thing.  I don't think it would be a Century BOB.  Maybe a picture, like those target practice ones.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

JR 137 said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  I don't think it would be a Century BOB.  Maybe a picture, like those target practice ones.


If its a picture on a full sized dummy, thats still worth the 99 cents. If it breaks apart, im sure i can find some use for it.


----------



## Brmty2002

I train in Karate, GKR to be specific where I earned my first dan black belt. However, I am a new member on this site where it says that I am a white belt.
I also train in Taekwondo, and Hapkido where I have only just started out.

I look forward to meeting you all,

Brmty2002.


----------



## Brmty2002

Although some have their doubts, I know the truth, and I intend to uphold it.
as people say, haters gonna hate.


----------



## JR 137

Brmty2002 said:


> Although some have their doubts, I know the truth, and I intend to uphold it.
> as people say, haters gonna hate.



I think what prompted us to have a bit of fun with this thread is that we're not too hung up on belts and ranks here.  In other words, very few of us care about rank.  We're mostly mature adults who train because we love it, not because we love rank.

You walked in and more or less said "I'm a black belt, are you?" and left it at that.  What did you think was going to happen?  Did you think that was going to give you instant street credibility?

I had a black belt 15 years ago.  Had to stop training.  Now I'm back and started all over again just over two years ago.  Doesn't make me a better person nor worse person.  Doesn't make me a better or worse karateka than anyone else.


----------



## Danny T

JR 137 said:


> I think what prompted us to have a bit of fun with this thread is that we're not too hung up on belts and ranks here.  In other words, very few of us care about rank.  We're mostly mature adults who train because we love it, not because we love rank.
> 
> You walked in and more or less said "I'm a black belt, are you?" and left it at that.  What did you think was going to happen?  Did you think that was going to give you instant street credibility?
> 
> I had a black belt 15 years ago.  Had to stop training.  Now I'm back and started all over again just over two years ago.  Doesn't make me a better person nor worse person.  Doesn't make me a better or worse karateka than anyone else.


^^^^^ this and there are many here who are BB level and above in multiple arts. As stated here that doesn't make us any better a person or martial artist than someone else...Just someone who has multiple BBs.


----------



## Brmty2002

JR 137 said:


> I think what prompted us to have a bit of fun with this thread is that we're not too hung up on belts and ranks here.  In other words, very few of us care about rank.  We're mostly mature adults who train because we love it, not because we love rank.
> 
> You walked in and more or less said "I'm a black belt, are you?" and left it at that.  What did you think was going to happen?  Did you think that was going to give you instant street credibility?
> 
> I had a black belt 15 years ago.  Had to stop training.  Now I'm back and started all over again just over two years ago.  Doesn't make me a better person nor worse person.  Doesn't make me a better or worse karateka than anyone else.


Hey, thanks for the explanation, I don't care about rank either. I love what I do and I will stand for what I do.


----------



## Headhunter

Brmty2002 said:


> Hey, thanks for the explanation, I don't care about rank either. I love what I do and I will stand for what I do.


You don't care about rank yet the first thing you did on here was tell us you're a black belt and didn't say anything else....hmmm


----------



## lklawson

Brmty2002 said:


> I am a new member on this site where it says that I am a white belt.


The "belt rank" system here on MT is simply an entertaining and subject-specific way to gauge how many posts have been made by any given user.  It doesn't rate martial skill.  It doesn't even rate ability to post, never mind quality of posts.  Just the ability to click a "post now" button.



> I look forward to meeting you all


I'm in the U.S.  Planning on travel?  

You're fortunate.  I was about to bust out the tired old joke, "You're in Australia?  I know someone there.  Do you know them?"  

As for the "I'm a Black Belt" thing, well, yeah what they all said above.  I've got a couple of those black dyed pieces of cloth.  I had to work hard to get them but, well, it wasn't magic.  I've known any number of people with similar looking pieces of cloth who couldn't fight their way out of a wet paper bag if they were equipped with a pair of scissors, an instruction book, and an assistant.  I've known people who *didn't* have one of those pieces of cloth who were total, flat-out, fighting machines.  Show me your skill (or knowledge) instead of your belt.  One impresses me, the other doesn't.  <shrug>

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## oftheherd1

Brmty2002 said:


> I train in Karate, GKR to be specific where I earned my first dan black belt. However, I am a new member on this site where it says that I am a white belt.
> I also train in Taekwondo, and Hapkido where I have only just started out.
> 
> I look forward to meeting you all,
> 
> Brmty2002.



As I expect you have figured out, the assigning of a belt rand has to do with the number of posts.

Are you at a school that teaches Karate, Taekwondo, and Hapkido, or do you study at more than one school?  How do you think you are doing training in all three?


----------



## Tez3

hoshin1600 said:


> I almost bought some suspenders last fall. That was when I realized that I was beyond being like my dad and I was dressing like my grandfather



Reading that through British eyes it comes out very weird , here ladies wear suspenders to hold up their stockings ( those old fashioned things that men like to see so much ) gentlemen wear braces to keep their trousers up, if they are pessimists they wear a belt as well hence the expression when you are being very careful 'it's a belt and braces situation'.

I now have visions of your family dressing like they were in the Rocky Horror show......
(or like lumberjacks.)


----------



## lklawson

Tez3 said:


> Reading that through British eyes it comes out very weird , here ladies wear suspenders to hold up their stockings ( those old fashioned things that men like to see so much ) gentlemen wear braces to keep their trousers up, if they are pessimists they wear a belt as well hence the expression when you are being very careful 'it's a belt and braces situation'.
> 
> I now have visions of your family dressing like they were in the Rocky Horror show......
> (or like lumberjacks.)


Is this where we start talking about lift/elevator, torch/flashlight, and follow up with a discussion about pants before we all end up laughing hysterically about two nations separated by a common language?

I love those.  After that can we move on to differences between cursing?

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Tez3

lklawson said:


> Is this where we start talking about lift/elevator, torch/flashlight, and follow up with a discussion about pants before we all end up laughing hysterically about two nations separated by a common language?
> 
> I love those.  After that can we move on to differences between cursing?
> 
> Peace favor your sword,
> Kirk



We can discuss that if you like lol, I was trying to lighten the atmosphere, had enough of heavy threads.
When I started karate I only wanted five belts, one each for the arms, one each for the legs and one for a blindfold..................


----------



## lklawson

Tez3 said:


> When I started karate I only wanted five belts, one each for the arms, one each for the legs and one for a blindfold..................


Sounds like the basis for a Monty Python skit.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Tez3

lklawson said:


> Sounds like the basis for a Monty Python skit.
> 
> Peace favor your sword,
> Kirk



I'd answer properly but I'm a bit tied up at the moment.....


----------



## drop bear

Buka said:


> And then, of course....
> 
> View attachment 20640
> 
> Quite dashing with the pink, no?



I always thought you were a hipster.


----------



## hoshin1600

Tez3 said:


> Reading that through British eyes it comes out very weird , here ladies wear suspenders to hold up their stockings ( those old fashioned things that men like to see so much ) gentlemen wear braces to keep their trousers up, if they are pessimists they wear a belt as well hence the expression when you are being very careful 'it's a belt and braces situation'.
> 
> I now have visions of your family dressing like they were in the Rocky Horror show......
> (or like lumberjacks.)





lklawson said:


> Sounds like the basis for a Monty Python skit.
> Kirk



its not always i can respond to two posts with one reply ...but when i can ,,, i sing the lumber jack song.


----------



## hoshin1600

Tez3 said:


> I'd answer properly but I'm a bit tied up at the moment.....


reminds me, i saw fifty shades of gray the other day.....yes i saw it in the sink when i was cutting my hair.


----------



## Buka

I'm having so much fun reading this thread.


----------



## Brmty2002

oftheherd1 said:


> As I expect you have figured out, the assigning of a belt rand has to do with the number of posts.
> 
> Are you at a school that teaches Karate, Taekwondo, and Hapkido, or do you study at more than one school?  How do you think you are doing training in all three?



I train at three different schools, GKR for Karate, Seon Do Kwan, for Taekwondo and Bushido Martial Arts for Hapkido. all in Adelaide Australia. Yes you all read that correctly, I am Australian.

Now I would greatly appreciate it to quit giving me s**t about what I do 

Thank you,

Brmty2002


----------



## oftheherd1

Brmty2002 said:


> I train at three different schools, GKR for Karate, Seon Do Kwan, for Taekwondo and Bushido Martial Arts for Hapkido. all in Adelaide Australia. Yes you all read that correctly, I am Australian.
> 
> Now I would greatly appreciate it to quit giving me s**t about what I do
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Brmty2002



My question was what do you think are advantages or disadvantages, if any, to studying 3 different martial arts at the same time.  While I am at it, are you belted in all three arts?  That would be an accomplishment.

I don't know what you mean about harassing you about what you do.  I haven't.  The closest I have seen is commenting on your opening post.  It would seem rather terse to many of us.  It did not me anyway.  But I didn't comment on it.


----------



## Tez3

oftheherd1 said:


> The closest I have seen is commenting on your opening post. It would seem rather terse to many of us.



It was terse and uninformative. it didn't leave us anything to discuss so we made up our own conversation, frivolous maybe but we were communicating with each other, humour lightens the atmosphere and makes threads less combative.


----------



## Tony Dismukes

Brmty2002 said:


> Yes you all read that correctly, I am Australian.


We've got a number of Australian members who are active in this forum.



Brmty2002 said:


> Now I would greatly appreciate it to quit giving me s**t about what I do



I don't believe anyone is giving you s**t. Oftheherd1 was just trying to ask some questions to get a conversation started, since your original post was so terse that it gave nothing to discuss. (This is why some people were making random jokes in the thread - what else was there to say?)

You might want to start over with a post in the "Meet and Greet" subforum. Something like:

"_Hi, I'm Brmty2002, from Adelaide, Australia. I've been practicing martial arts for x years, I've earned my black belt in GKR karate which I am still studying, but I have expanded my studies to include TKD and Hapkido, which I have been doing for x period of time. I enjoy training for reasons x, y, and z and am looking forward to discussing various topics with you guys."_

After that, a bunch of us usually jump in to say "Welcome to MartialTalk" and maybe ask some questions about your background. Then you can go on and participate in different conversations and we'll have an idea of where your perspective is coming from.

BTW - the membership here ranges from people who are just starting out to folks who are high level instructors in multiple systems. Just saying "I'm a black belt" doesn't mean much (especially without information on what that black belt is in.) Once we know you, then we have reason to care when you achieve a promotion which is meaningful to you. Your original post was sort of like walking up to somebody you don't know in the park and saying "I'm a black belt" and then just walking off. It's hard to know how to respond to that.


----------



## drop bear

Tony Dismukes said:


> Your original post was sort of like walking up to somebody you don't know in the park and saying "I'm a black belt" and then just walking off. It's hard to know how to respond to that.



You say.

"Yeah but are you a 4 stripe white belt?"


----------



## Brmty2002

Lets try this again.
Hi, I'm Brmty2002, from Adelaide, Australia. I've been practicing martial arts for 6 years, I've earned my black belt in GKR karate which I am still studying, but I have expanded my studies to include TKD and Hapkido, which I have been doing for 3 weeks now. I enjoy training for  my fitness, knowing how to self defend and making new friends and am looking forward to discussing various topics with you guys.


----------



## CB Jones

Brmty2002 said:


> Lets try this again.
> Hi, I'm Brmty2002, from Adelaide, Australia. I've been practicing martial arts for 6 years, I've earned my black belt in GKR karate which I am still studying, but I have expanded my studies to include TKD and Hapkido, which I have been doing for 3 weeks now. I enjoy training for  my fitness, knowing how to self defend and making new friends and am looking forward to discussing various topics with you guys.




Welcome, but sorry we have already met our quota for Aussies









Just kidding


----------



## Brmty2002

CB Jones said:


> Welcome, but sorry we have already met our quota for Aussies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding


lol, I'll try my best to not be so quick to say things.

Thanks Guys,

Brmty2002


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Brmty2002 said:


> Lets try this again.
> Hi, I'm Brmty2002, from Adelaide, Australia. I've been practicing martial arts for 6 years, I've earned my black belt in GKR karate which I am still studying, but I have expanded my studies to include TKD and Hapkido, which I have been doing for 3 weeks now. I enjoy training for  my fitness, knowing how to self defend and making new friends and am looking forward to discussing various topics with you guys.


Was there anything specific that inspired you to try out TKD and Hapkido? How are you finding the changes?


----------



## Brmty2002

kempodisciple said:


> Was there anything specific that inspired you to try out TKD and Hapkido? How are you finding the changes?


Well, I still do Karate, and I started Taekwondo and Hapkido. I loved Karate so much, that I wanted to extend my knowledge of the martial arts.
The changes though, I find them more like differences. The stances are what trip me up. Even though it seems easy to differentiate between the 3 arts, I have trouble with it. are there any tips out there to make sure that I *can* tell the difference?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Brmty2002 said:


> Well, I still do Karate, and I started Taekwondo and Hapkido. I loved Karate so much, that I wanted to extend my knowledge of the martial arts.
> The changes though, I find them more like differences. The stances are what trip me up. Even though it seems easy to differentiate between the 3 arts, I have trouble with it. are there any tips out there to make sure that I *can* tell the difference?


Particularly with TKD and karate (depending on the type of karate), there are a lot of similarities from what I've heard. Apparently they both come from the same overall source, so the strikes and stances are probably very similar. From experimenting with different kempo styles, I had the same issues...my body knew very well my kempo stances and particularly my kempo kicks, took forever to do the slight changes to make them more kenpo kicks (eventually my sensei just gave up).
That's what I've learned from reading other posts on this forum, so one of those posters can likely come on and give you a better explanation


----------



## Brmty2002

kempodisciple said:


> Particularly with TKD and karate (depending on the type of karate), there are a lot of similarities from what I've heard. Apparently they both come from the same overall source, so the strikes and stances are probably very similar. From experimenting with different kempo styles, I had the same issues...my body knew very well my kempo stances and particularly my kempo kicks, took forever to do the slight changes to make them more kenpo kicks (eventually my sensei just gave up).
> That's what I've learned from reading other posts on this forum, so one of those posters can likely come on and give you a better explanation


Thanks, its also good to know others struggle as well, and is not just a me thing


----------



## Midnight-shadow

lklawson said:


> Is this where we start talking about lift/elevator, torch/flashlight, and follow up with a discussion about pants before we all end up laughing hysterically about two nations separated by a common language?
> 
> I love those.  After that can we move on to differences between cursing?
> 
> Peace favor your sword,
> Kirk



Ooh can I join? Don't forget to discuss which is more real between aluminium and aluminum


----------



## drop bear

If we are going there Tez do you know what a male tea bag is in Australian?


----------



## Tez3

Midnight-shadow said:


> Ooh can I join? Don't forget to discuss which is more real between aluminium and aluminum



Ah but that's not as saucy and interesting as the suspender discussion.


----------



## oftheherd1

Brmty2002 said:


> Well, I still do Karate, and I started Taekwondo and Hapkido. I loved Karate so much, that I wanted to extend my knowledge of the martial arts.
> The changes though, I find them more like differences. The stances are what trip me up. Even though it seems easy to differentiate between the 3 arts, I have trouble with it. are there any tips out there to make sure that I *can* tell the difference?



What differences, similarities, advantages/disadvantages have you seen specifically with your Hapkido studies compared to your experiences with Karate or Taekwondo?  (Understanding only 3 to 4 weeks with TKD and HKD).


----------



## lklawson

Midnight-shadow said:


> Ooh can I join? Don't forget to discuss which is more real between aluminium and aluminum


I'm the wrong guy to ask.  I still use the archaic spelling "clew" when I wasn't to piss of Spelling Nazis.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Paul_D

lklawson said:


> I'm the wrong guy to ask.  I still use the archaic spelling "clew" when I wasn't to piss of Spelling Nazis.


*piss "off" spelling Nazi's


----------



## hoshin1600

drop bear said:


> If we are going there Tez do you know what a male tea bag is in Australian?


not sure about in Australia, but here in the states i heard it said that in the original karate kid script, after the knock out crane kick, Daniel san was supposed to give Johnny a tea bag.......
im not sure why he would drink tea after a fight maybe it has something to do with waking Johnny up from his knock out..  lol


----------



## Buka

Brmty2002 said:


> Thanks, its also good to know others struggle as well, and is not just a me thing



Not just a 'me" thing, no. Good thing people don't realize the struggle involve when they first take up Martial Arts. There would be no kiais in dojos, just the sound of crickets.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Brmty2002 said:


> I train at three different schools, GKR for Karate, Seon Do Kwan, for Taekwondo and Bushido Martial Arts for Hapkido. all in Adelaide Australia. Yes you all read that correctly, I am Australian.
> 
> Now I would greatly appreciate it to quit giving me s**t about what I do
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Brmty2002


Oh, but giving each other **** about what we do...is what we do!

Don't worry, you're not being singled out. All of us have started a thread by now that deteriorated this way.


----------



## KangTsai

lklawson said:


> Mine only cost 99 cents, how much did you pay for yours?


Secret oriental inflation is magical


----------



## Brmty2002

Guys, how is everyone? Sorry I haven't posted in a while. I have been busy with RAAF stuff. How is everyone's training going? I have been doing a lot of Hapkido recently. Hoping I can perfect my "Nun Chigi" or finger strike! however this proves to be difficult!


----------



## PhotonGuy

Brmty2002 said:


> Lets try this again.
> Hi, I'm Brmty2002, from Adelaide, Australia. I've been practicing martial arts for 6 years, I've earned my black belt in GKR karate which I am still studying, but I have expanded my studies to include TKD and Hapkido, which I have been doing for 3 weeks now. I enjoy training for  my fitness, knowing how to self defend and making new friends and am looking forward to discussing various topics with you guys.



Well good for you. Australia is a fascinating but from what I heard, in some ways very rough place. So, getting your first black belt must've been a rite of passage for you.


----------



## oftheherd1

Brmty2002 said:


> Guys, how is everyone? Sorry I haven't posted in a while. I have been busy with RAAF stuff. How is everyone's training going? I have been doing a lot of Hapkido recently. Hoping I can perfect my "Nun Chigi" or finger strike! however this proves to be difficult!



Interesting.  Every Hapkido (Martial Art) school gets to do it there own way.  I don't recall being taught that eye gouge that quickly when I was learning Hapkido.  But it's all good.  How do you define perfecting that strike?


----------



## Steve

Brmty2002 said:


> lol, I'll try my best to not be so quick to say things.
> 
> Thanks Guys,
> 
> Brmty2002


What do you think about self defense against crocodiles?   According to another Aussie on this forum, that's a real danger for you guys.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Steve said:


> What do you think about self defense against crocodiles?   According to another Aussie on this forum, that's a real danger for you guys.


When I used to play golf in Florida on a regular basis, I'd have considered self-defense against alligators quite useful.


----------



## Brmty2002

Steve said:


> What do you think about self defense against crocodiles?   According to another Aussie on this forum, that's a real danger for you guys.


In Australia, you don't train for that. you are born in a headlock from your mother are taught to wrestle crocs when you are 2 weeks old.


----------



## Brmty2002

oftheherd1 said:


> Interesting.  Every Hapkido (Martial Art) school gets to do it there own way.  I don't recall being taught that eye gouge that quickly when I was learning Hapkido.  But it's all good.  How do you define perfecting that strike?


Difficult is my definition. I prefer to use two fingers for it but master says its wrong. I need to use ONE finger apparently. what do you reckon? I'm the new one to Hapkido here.


----------



## Brmty2002

PhotonGuy said:


> Well good for you. Australia is a fascinating but from what I heard, in some ways very rough place. So, getting your first black belt must've been a rite of passage for you.


No not really. you are born in such an environment that has you boxing kangaroos from 3 years old.


----------



## PhotonGuy

Brmty2002 said:


> No not really. you are born in such an environment that has you boxing kangaroos from 3 years old.



From what I've heard about Australia kangaroos are the least of you're troubles. Supposedly they've got spiders that eat snakes, snakes that eat people, all sorts of nasty and crazy stuff.


----------



## oftheherd1

Brmty2002 said:


> Difficult is my definition. I prefer to use two fingers for it but master says its wrong. I need to use ONE finger apparently. what do you reckon? I'm the new one to Hapkido here.



I would guess as long as you get in and tickle an eyeball, I don't suppose it would matter.  But when you place you hand under the chin, which is the most common way we use it, with you fingers in the Spock prosper sign, two fingers just seem to naturally fit into each eye socket.  All you have to do then is see how much eye matter you can collect under your fingernails.


----------



## Brmty2002

oftheherd1 said:


> I would guess as long as you get in and tickle an eyeball, I don't suppose it would matter.  But when you place you hand under the chin, which is the most common way we use it, with you fingers in the Spock prosper sign, two fingers just seem to naturally fit into each eye socket.  All you have to do then is see how much eye matter you can collect under your fingernails.


Yum   thanks for the tip


----------



## Brmty2002

PhotonGuy said:


> From what I've heard about Australia kangaroos are the least of you're troubles. Supposedly they've got spiders that eat snakes, snakes that eat people, all sorts of nasty and crazy stuff.


Everything you have heard is true. Just times the danger factor by 200000.


----------



## KenpoMaster805

welcome to MT i still have 2 more years before i get to balck belt im a 3rd brown right now soon to be 2nd brown on december i always test on december and i love it


----------



## oftheherd1

KenpoMaster805 said:


> welcome to MT i still have 2 more years before i get to balck belt im a 3rd brown right now soon to be 2nd brown on december i always test on december and i love it



Good luck.  Although having progressed as far as you have, I doubt luck will play any part in it.


----------



## PhotonGuy

Brmty2002 said:


> Everything you have heard is true. Just times the danger factor by 200000.


Keep your flamethrower handy.


----------



## Brmty2002

PhotonGuy said:


> Keep your flamethrower handy.


Real Aussies don't need flamethrower. All we need is our bare fists.


----------



## Tez3

Oh you've got something more dangerous coming to Oz in November...my daughter! She's small but fierce, excellent at MMA and kickboxing, strong as hell and even more sarcastic than me! She's going out for the Melbourne Cup and a couple of other races, her husband is flying to Oz tomorrow with the horses in a special plane no less, they travel better than humans and she joins him 1st Nov for a couple of weeks. She's the one who looks after the horses while they are in quarantine before they fly. The Aussies have stringent quarantine rules.
Godolphin's Euro squad set to quarantine for Melbourne

My son in law was out there last year as well and took a photo of a huge spider he saw ( doesn't like spiders much) and they were worried about snakes as horses have an instinctive fear of them.


----------



## Tony Dismukes

Tez3 said:


> Oh you've got something more dangerous coming to Oz in November...my daughter! She's small but fierce, excellent at MMA and kickboxing, strong as hell and even more sarcastic than me! She's going out for the Melbourne Cup and a couple of other races, her husband is flying to Oz tomorrow with the horses in a special plane no less, they travel better than humans and she joins him 1st Nov for a couple of weeks. She's the one who looks after the horses while they are in quarantine before they fly. The Aussies have stringent quarantine rules.
> Godolphin's Euro squad set to quarantine for Melbourne
> 
> My son in law was out there last year as well and took a photo of a huge spider he saw ( doesn't like spiders much) and they were worried about snakes as horses have an instinctive fear of them.


I was willing to visit Oz and risk the killer spiders, snakes, jellyfish, drop bears, and other natural hazards, but Tez offspring? Sounds like it's getting just a little too hazardous.


----------



## lklawson

Tony Dismukes said:


> I was willing to visit Oz and risk the killer spiders, snakes, jellyfish, drop bears, and other natural hazards, but Tez offspring? Sounds like it's getting just a little too hazardous.


Drop bears.

Drop bears are why my buds Peter and Fraser in Aus. study BJJ.   

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Tez3

My daughter in the tug of war team ( they won) and her husband in the suit. The jockey is William Buick, he was racing in Chicago a few weeks ago and had a bad fall, three broken vertebra but he's fine now and on the mend though not racing just yet.

A better pic of my daughter. It's_ that_ look lol.


----------



## Brmty2002

Tony Dismukes said:


> I was willing to visit Oz and risk the killer spiders, snakes, jellyfish, drop bears, and other natural hazards, but Tez offspring? Sounds like it's getting just a little too hazardous.


I disagree. She will fit right in! She sounds capable of defending herself from a Cassowary. Tez, does she have any experience wrangling crocs?


----------



## Tarrycat

JR 137 said:


>



I LOVE that movie!


----------



## Tarrycat

gpseymour said:


> Oh, but giving each other **** about what we do...is what we do!
> 
> Don't worry, you're not being singled out. All of us have started a thread by now that deteriorated this way.





Tez3 said:


> View attachment 21022 View attachment 21023
> 
> My daughter in the tug of war team ( they won) and her husband in the suit. The jockey is William Buick, he was racing in Chicago a few weeks ago and had a bad fall, three broken vertebra but he's fine now and on the mend though not racing just yet.
> 
> A better pic of my daughter. It's_ that_ look lol.
> 
> View attachment 21024



She's gorgeous. 

I do horse riding. NOTHING beats falling off a horse...


----------



## Tez3

Brmty2002 said:


> I disagree. She will fit right in! She sounds capable of defending herself from a Cassowary. Tez, does she have any experience wrangling crocs?



I don't think she has but I doubt it will worry her lol, she is quite fearless which is great but has given her father grey hair, I'm alright... I dye mine!


----------



## Tez3

Tarrycat said:


> She's gorgeous.
> 
> I do horse riding. NOTHING beats falling off a horse...



My daughter has come off a few times, on her own horses, only broke her arm. The worst was getting slammed against the side of a box when a racehorse had tangled his headcollar while tied up, she had to be taken to hospital with a badly brushed arm and side. Another time one of the stalls handlers had to hoick her out when the horse started bucking.


----------



## Brmty2002

Tez3 said:


> I don't think she has but I doubt it will worry her lol, she is quite fearless which is great but has given her father grey hair, I'm alright... I dye mine!


----------



## dvcochran

lklawson said:


> Mine only cost 99 cents, how much did you pay for yours?


Man, that is classic!


----------



## Paul_D

dvcochran said:


> Man, that is classic!


It's awesome.  Apparently "*In 1957 Reumann came home from Japan with a 4th-degree Shihan issued by Henry Slomanski." * Yes, that traditional Japanese name of Slomanski


----------



## Tony Dismukes

Malos1979 said:


> Not sure if this question already came along but about the following piece of text on the website you have in your signature:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a traditional *Japanese* style of Karate which is founded in Australia? Isn't it a traditional Australian style of Karate?
> 
> I never got any belts for my training. I really don't need the recognition. I know my own skillset and that's enough for me and the people I teach.


From what I've read and seen concerning GKR, "traditional" isn't really the best description, regardless of the country of origin.


----------



## oftheherd1

Paul_D said:


> It's awesome.  Apparently "*In 1957 Reumann came home from Japan with a 4th-degree Shihan issued by Henry Slomanski." * Yes, that traditional Japanese name of Slomanski



Come on!  You know better than that.  It should be Sulomansuki san.


----------

